# Manila Bike Shops?



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey guys, I have come across a deal on a new bike in Manila. Trouble is, I'm in Australia. Not sure if they are legitimate or if it is a scam. They are selling a whole range of bikes, many different brands and year models.

Has anyone heard of Dwayne Cycles? The website link they gave me is http://www.bugoybikers.com/index.php but there is no mention of any bikes sales on that site. They claim they are updating the site soon.

Has anyone heard of these guys or bought anything from them?


----------



## jasonub (Apr 23, 2010)

Nope might be a scamsite for a list of lbs in Manila pm me. Most If not all known lbs don't have websites.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I also have an address but nothing showed up in a google search. They prefer transfer with western union but I said I only use Paypal and they said ok. I know it offers more protection then WU but not sure how much. 

They have 2011 Specialized bikes at half list price. Looking at a 29er Stumpy Expert FSR.


----------



## justbuster69 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,from the name of the site"bugoybikers"i think its a scam site.The term "bugoy"means you are somewhat dumb or a moron.


----------



## pawluczi (Apr 27, 2011)

hi, did you finally buy anything of them?


----------



## timex99 (May 27, 2009)

Dont even try. Most of the LBS here in manila doesn't have a website and they do not transact over the internet. I guess its a scam.


----------



## e-Lux (Aug 14, 2008)

Did you find out any more about this? I just sent off an email to check it out and received one back withing 10 mins.

They have listed on the Adventure Race forums - the email back gave me a contact number and addy in the UK


----------



## derwin (Sep 22, 2011)

i guess its a scam


----------



## e-Lux (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep, I looked into this further and it's def a scam... it's currently being investigated


----------



## giltabz (Oct 23, 2011)

i guess its a scam, LBS here in manila doesn't have any websites, usually they only have Facebook pages or Multiply pages


----------

